# EYE GOO



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

Okay so Fergus has some ENORMOUS eye boogers. Nothing infective, nothing green and his eyes are not runny. He just gets huge boogers in the corners. Izzy does not have this, just a very small amount of tear stains in her corners, so this is a new thing for me. I keep his eye area short and clean the area at least once a day. Is there anything that could be causing this? allergies maybe?? Is there anything extra I should be doing?


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Pix gets the brown gunky ones. I just use an eye wipe each morning.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Maybe the experts will know the answer. Smarty gets a small amount that I clean every few days, but not daily and Galen's eyes are always clean.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

my vet said it's allergies. i wipe his eyes daily.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

My vet said that a puppy's tear glands can be overactive during the first year because they have not finished developing. Roscoe gets icky eye boogies every day and we just make sure to give him a face wash every morning, and if we notice and boogies we just pull them out.


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

Natalie~good to know about the first year thing. Have not heard that before. I just couldn't remember Izzy having them that bad when she was his age. I didn't know if he might be showing some signs of allergies.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Vinny has always had some eye goop but no staining. I usually just pick it off each morning. Gabby and Lulu are somehow spared this. It's best to try real hard to have the comb or anything you use near their eyes be real clean.
Also, if Fergus hasn't been neutered yet, you might want to ask your vet to try to clean out his tear ducts when he is under. Sometimes that lessens the goop.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

it's funny how different dogs have different eye boogers! Jaspers are runny and gooey and clear. Cash's are usually hard boogers in the corners and they are black. the hard boogers are much less a problem.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Scout has always had a lot of eye goop. The canine ophthalmologist said that the inner rims of his eyelids are a little red, indicating environmental allergies (very common). He said generally they don't treat it unless the dog is pawing at their eyes. 

He said if that happens, the first thing he recommends is rinsing out the eye 2x/day with human saline solution. You put a gauze pad underneath the lower lid, and squirt the saline directly on to the eyeball for a couple of seconds. Then you close the eye and wipe gently across the closed eyelid.

I just dab the corner of Scout's eyes a couple of times a day and it pulls off the eye goop pretty easily. The dried crusty stuff I just pick off with my fingernails.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Interesting Jane.
Yeah, I try to wait until Vinny's goop hardens. 
Geeze, that sounds ucky, lol.


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

Rascal and Pixie had some doozies when they were teething, but now they are mostly clear-eyed, with some hard little bits that I clean out each day with a flea comb.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

When I took the dogs to be CERF'd, the vet said it was from dry-eyes. I think it's from allergies, because Kodi didn't have this until his flea allergies kicked in. I just use the little flea comb to get them out and wash his face.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

The one year thing explains Rosie's eye goo. I was really bad until this spring and now it is not anything to worry about. I don't have to clean them until bath time.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Rufus has always had a minor amount and it dries, but Marley get alot and it's goopy. I use a warm washrag on Marley's face and then comb them out and wash face again. He'as 2 years old and it hasn't lessoned as he's gotton older and I would suspect some allergies. Allergy season is upon us now and I've noticed Rufus getting more goo too.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I guess I've been cursed. All three of mine have eye goop. Lucky me. I usually just wet the area and comb it out with a very small comb. About every 2 to 3 days I wash the area with SPA Blueberry and Vanilla facial scrub.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> I guess I've been cursed. All three of mine have eye goop. Lucky me. I usually just wet the area and comb it out with a very small comb. About every 2 to 3 days I wash the area with SPA Blueberry and Vanilla facial scrub.


Good for you! I'm lazy about doing that but Marley looks 100% better if I do. His eye gunk leaves residue in his 'stache and it dries hard like glue so major scrubbing with the washrag. The few times I used the Spa facial it came out much much nicer.

Do you have an easy way to do it? Marles doesn't fit in the sink anymore so I usually put him in the tub and use the shower massage head to rinse the area. By the time I'm done he's so wet I should of just bathed him. :hurt:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Bentley's does that too, it hardens and the whole area is stiff. I WISH I had an easy way. It's back breaking. I sit on the floor with the dog in between my legs. I have a bowl of water and a bunch of cotton balls. I saturate the area with water, then add the scrub with my finger tips and work it in. Then take more cotton balls to rinse it as best I can. I know I leave too much soap in there so for the next few days I just use water. Somestimes I rub in a little Coat Handler conditioning to ease combing out. The whole time I'm doing this they are licking a mile a minute. I dunno, maybe facial scrub tastes good. Maybe someone has a better suggestion but I stopped putting them on the counter. Like you said they look like just had a bath if I do that...me too.


----------



## onemoreokie (Jul 21, 2009)

Chloe had serious brown eye goo daily that we'd have to pick off. We switched her from Solid Gold puppy to Blue Buffalo a month ago and within 2 weeks they have all but gone away. I'm amazed that food could play such a roll in their formation.


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

I think that letting the hair grow back around Lola's eyes has helped with her tearing and eye goop. I've read that that short hairs can poke into the eyes and irritate them more. Not sure if that's true or not, maybe I just can't see the goop as much through the longer hair


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Scooter has the crusty stuff and I just pull it off with my nails or comb it out, it doesn't really get into his hair. Murphy is a mess, so is Gracie. I have to brush it first, then the large comb, then the small comb or it hurts too much. I use a cleaner on it but it still gets crusty. The color of it on Murphy has gotten better but the crusty stuff is still there.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Tori's right eye gets huge crusty ones on the inside corner, the left eye not so much. What is interesting tho, is she has sort of a "cowlick" under her right eye. I'm wondering if the cowlick is because of the goop dripping down on it and drying. Or is the goop caused by the cowlick poking up near her eye? Anyway, when it hardens I just pick it off w/my nail, use the flea comb to remove any leftovers, then use a wet cotton ball to clean it completely. I will then spray diluted Coat Handler conditioner on my fingers and wipe it on the area (including her whole muzzle). This seems to help keep the boogers from sticking too badly.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Leslie said:


> I will then spray diluted Coat Handler conditioner on my fingers and wipe it on the area (including her whole muzzle). This seems to help keep the boogers from sticking too badly.


I don't know about the cowlick but I would guess it starts the tearing. That's a nice tip on the Coat Handlers. I think I'll try it. Marley's eye gunk doesn't harden..it thickens. uke: Then when I go to comb it out it drags through his hair. I usually have to use a washrag and scrub the area afterwards.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Christy~ I found out about the CH working on "boogers" by accident. I was originally using it to help tame her bushy 'stache, and noticed the eye goo seemed to be easier to remove.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Christy~ I found out about the CH working on "boogers" by accident. I was originally using it to help tame her bushy 'stache, and noticed the eye goo seemed to be easier to remove.


lol! My tummy is rolling over-thinking "boogers" "goobers" "gunk" "goo" ewwww!

Still gonna try it though. If it works to keep the mss from sticking so bad, it would really be wonderful!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

good buddy said:


> lol! My tummy is rolling over-thinking "boogers" "goobers" "gunk" "goo" ewwww!
> 
> Still gonna try it though. If it works to keep the mss from sticking so bad, it would really be wonderful!


ound: I'm w/you! uke:


----------



## TurboMom (Jan 12, 2010)

turbo has brown goop, and it seems to be staining too  it only started recently, so i am thinking it might be the new treat we bought for him. i've stopped these treats to see if that is the case, since that is the only new thing we have introduced to him. in the mean time though, i clean with a wipey and a flea comb.


----------

